# Unterschied Frame / JFrame ?



## sascha123 (26. Jan 2005)

hallo zusammen!!!!

Würde gerne mal wissen, wo der Unterschied zwischen awt und swing-applikations liegt?
Zum Beispiel:

Man möchte einfach ein Fenster mit Java erstellen - an der Uni fangen wir da so an


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class test2 extends Frame {
	
	public test2() {
		
		super("test2");
		setSize(300,300);
		setVisible(true);
		
		// exit the program when the frame is closed.
        addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter()
            {
                public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e)
                {
                    System.exit(0);
                }
            });
	}

		public static void main(String[] args) {
			
			new test2();
		}

}
```

Jetzt geht das ja aber auch anders. Sieht für mich vom Code her nun aber nicht sehr spektakulär anders aus:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;


public class test extends JFrame {
	
	public test() {
		
		super("Einfache Komponenten");
		setSize(300,300);
		setVisible(true);
		
		
		
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		 new test();
		
		
	}
	
}
```

Was genau ist denn jetzt der Unterschied, wenn ich Frame oder JFrame wähle?
WÜrde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen!

Sascha


----------



## dotlens (26. Jan 2005)

unterschied ist hier ziemlich gut beschrieben, auch wenns eigentlich um "nicht mischen" geht.

FAQ


----------



## sascha123 (26. Jan 2005)

Danke dotlens!!
Dadurch ist es jetzt klarer geworden!

Gruß Sascha


----------

